# Rockets Name Battier, Hayes Team Captains



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Chuck Hayes' duties as a Rockets co-captain along with Shane Battier have been limited. He had to answer a question about being a captain.
> 
> “I'm a captain?” he said. “I didn't know I was. That's news to me. Wow. I can't remember the last time I was a captain. I guess as far as the captain is concerned, I'm more of the Robin to Shane's Batman.”
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6693987.html


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They sound really enthused about it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well desered in my opinion. battier has been the captain the last couple years honestly. 

Hayes is awesome because he shows the true definition of hard work and determination.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Is shane going to be their coach one day?


----------

